
Is YouTube Building Market Dominance At The Expense of Building A Business? - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/30/is-youtube-building-market-dominance-at-the-expense-of-building-a-business/
======
iamelgringo
I don't really see Google's YouTube play as a pure advertising dollars play. I
think that they did if for many reasons:

It took them a while to figure out how to monetize search. They are willing to
take the time to figure out how to monetize online video.

If I'm not mistaken, Google is thinking long term with online video. I think
that the future of the internet/computing is video. (You have to have
something to do with all that extra hard drive space and multicore
processors.) Google wants to be a player in the video/computing market.

Google's business model has been to give Phd's access to the world's largest
compute cluster, the largest database of text/hypertext and figure out some
way to make money off of that. They've been doing pretty well so far. With the
YouTube move, they slurped up the world's largest online video database and
I'm sure they're throwing a bunch of Phd's at that to see what they come up
with.

